# micro sim card adapter



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the galaxy and the bolt is there a adapter that would work to make the mini 
Work on the bolt and guidance work help 
Thanks


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

http://bit.ly/t75FJH


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

whezzel said:


> http://bit.ly/t75FJH


i tried that im just asking if any one has had success with that


----------



## sabbotage (Jun 15, 2011)

Here this one is free.

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Create-a-Micro-SIM-to-SIM-Adapter/3183/1


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

u could always buy one and try. its only a couple dollars. i think i read somewhere u can get one from radioshack


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

that will not work. Vzw uses two different 4g sim cards that have two seperate sku's. when you move from a phone that uses the standard sizes 4g sim (ie bolt, charge, bionic, etc) to a phone that uses microsim 4g (ie nexus, stratosphere, etc) the system will force the change as it is identified that way


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

so i placed it as close to centered as possible on the bolt and it worked but i will get an adapter i just wanted to make sure
so would best buy,radio shack have that i new to the whole micro mini game lol


----------

